# Zombie Baseball Team Ideas?



## Fetch

Hi folks!

I need some ideas! Every year I do a mini haunt for our annual Relay for Life, and try to match it to the theme of the event. This year it's "sports", so after struggling to come
up with a plan, it suddenly hit me last night while I was trying to
sleep: zombie baseball! Of course, now I only have a few weeks to
convert the old construction trailer I use as a portable haunt
from an evil clown house (last year's event had a circus theme) to "The Dugout".
Any ideas? The interior is all flat black with fluorescent fixtures currently
fitted with blacklight bulbs, but I'd like to get away from BL this year if
possible. It's not very big, but it has a very short "maze" section to
divide the room in half, and a hidden room with a drop panel on one end.
The outside is currently painted with multi-colored dots and a big Clown House
logo. Fortunately, a power sprayer can make quick work of that.


I'm trying to dig up some old baseball uniforms and line up someone to do zombie makeup on the actors, but willing to entertain ideas on that as well.

Please put your demented-but-brilliant brains to work!

Thanks!


----------



## ironman37

I remember seeing a prosthetic i think with a half baseball sticking out the forehead or the eyesocket or something. i couldnt find it but i did find this mask.http://www.thehorrordome.com/the-baseball-zombie-collector-halloween-mask.aspx 
it probably wouldnt be that hard to just do the half baseball thing yourself.

thats all i got right now :/


----------



## ironman37

maybe a zombie hotdog vendor but has body parts in the tray or w/e that thing is called they carry around during games.


----------



## remylass

The pitcher could be either pitching his own head, or he could be pitching body parts from a corpse at his feet. He could pretend to eat bites out of it before he throws it. I'm thinking of hearts, brains, etc.


----------



## ironman37

i changed my mind about the hotdog vendor. have the zombies eating the hotdog/snack vendor.


----------



## niblique71

Then there's always the corny baseball "Bats". The winged variety of course.

and... 

If you have two talking skulls (Buckies), you can always use the old "Who's on first" Abbot and Costello routine.... or the spookie version of that. HPropman has that on his website.

The Catcher can be dressed in dungeon attire, with a "Pain mask" for a face mask. A Spider web style glove. And various bones and scary stuff for protective gear.

You can always have some hilarious spookie names for the teams too... Like the transylvania Titans, or the Zombies vs the Ghouls


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I am concerned about zombie's wounds and the like sweating off during the relay. I am assuming here that you are outfitting a team in addition to the haunt. : ) Last Halloween I used some temporary tattoos that were actually not bad looking wounds as part of my zombie costume. They helped a lot with the "no time" issue, and would give good visuals without melting off. They must have been cheap if I bought them *grin* and I'm sure you could get them online somewhere. I will look around a bit if it seems interesting to you.

Another idea for the makeup itself- try just putting a glue stick (the purple crayola kind) on the skin. You would be amazed how easy it is to make flesh that flakes right off with a cheap glue stick. I layered these effects with some fake blood and it turned out pretty decent. (Latex allergy, so I have to get creative with wound making...)

Sounds like a fun theme!


----------



## Fetch

Thanks everyone! All good stuff so far!

Ironman37, that mask is too cool! I have seen those baseball appliances before, and was thinking about grabbing a couple if I can find them.

Pensive, I'm hoping to get some assistance from someone who does makeup at a local seasonal haunt, so I'm hoping they'll work out some way to make it last through the evening. I do like the glue stick idea, though.

A couple of years ago I remember seeing a light foam/plastic baseball bat that had a wood grain "finish" that made it look fairly realistic. If I can remember where I saw it, I thought about rigging it up to stick out of a zombie's chest, as if he had been impaled on it.

So much to do, so little time...


----------



## remylass

Here is a foam wood-grain bat. It has a terrible pic though.

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2305370


----------



## Fetch

remylass said:


> Here is a foam wood-grain bat. It has a terrible pic though.
> 
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2305370


That very well may be the one I remember seeing. I'll check it out this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

OOOhh... I just remembered: pantyhose stuffed with paper towels and glued into the right configuration make very lightweight intestines. Again, I am worried about running. Maybe this means I should start running again.

Gluesticks also cover eyebrows very well if you want any zombies to be eyebrowless for some reason. Youtube has great tutorials on the subject, and I am enamored with those by Petrilude. I love the baseball bat visual, btw.


----------



## Fetch

No need to worry about running, Pensive. The "relay" part is actually just walking around a track all night long. And the teams like the one I'm working with won't actually be doing the walking; we're there for the site fundraising part. Although I wouldn't be surprised if a few of the zombies staggered onto the track now and again.


----------



## Moxlonibus

I instantly thought of a zombie umpire, with no eyes. Get your liquid latex and do a build up around the eyes and black out the eye lids... It couldn't be too skull like, more like a fresh kill, or I don't think most people would get the joke.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

There has to be some way to incorporate a "dead ball".


----------



## ironman37

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> There has to be some way to incorporate a "dead ball".


you mean draw a face on a baseball and have X's for the eyes?
you could distress it real good, put some blood on it or something.
i wonder what it would look like if you shot it with a pistol.


----------



## ironman37

i think something kinda cool would be this. this is just what i see in my head. i see a guy/zombie hitting a baseball towards the group, but hes not hitting anything. just time the sound effect to the swing of the bat. im not too sure how well this effect would work without actually seeing him swing at a ball. i was thinking of a holographic ball sitting on a tee but that is probably above our technological means. Any improvement on this idea will be appreciated.


----------



## debbie5

Background music: have a musical friend plink out "Take Me Out To The Ballgame", but in a minor, weird key.
You should be able to fake old-timey baseball shirts with t-shirts and markers. It will take some time to do, but will save your $$. White sweatpants or something scavenged from Goodwill can also be transformed into the knee length baseball pants...
If you need lots of basball shapes, you can mache them 3/4 of the way around water bomb balloons. I keep getting an image of a zombie with a cut-away head, and baseballs in his head instead of brains...


----------



## debbie5

pensivepumpkin said:


> OOOhh... I just remembered: pantyhose stuffed with paper towels and glued into the right configuration make very lightweight intestines. Again, I am worried about running. Maybe this means I should start running again.
> 
> Gluesticks also cover eyebrows very well if you want any zombies to be eyebrowless for some reason. Youtube has great tutorials on the subject, and I am enamored with those by Petrilude. I love the baseball bat visual, btw.


Or stuff them with old pillow stuffing....you can put thread around the outside fo the pantyhose (like a soft sculpture) to make the intestines look more sausage-like and more readbable as intestines. I like the idea of running & intestines drop out, arm falls off, "dropped ball" (weighted & baseball-painted plastic easter egg in a stretchy knee hi...) ..lol. I think at bare minimum, you need one player and an umpire...if they are live actors they could argue, interact...


----------



## niblique71

I have a thousand Ideas here. Geez

The following Idea could be a portrait or a live scene.

Imagine all of the old time greats of Baseball posing for a photograph.

They posing as "Mold Timers"

Mickey Mental
Ty (corn) Cobb
Thurman Monster
Greg Needles
Jackie Blobinson
Nolan Cry'in
Tom Severed
Carl Yaszombi
Earl Cleaver
Hoyt Killhelm
Warren Spawn
Tommy Lizzerda
Babe Tooth
Shank Aaron
Casey Stinkel

Imagine the Characatures (sp?) you could make with those names.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also you Could have a wall of Baseball memarabilia as your approaching your main scene.
Plaques or trophys on the wall, or items in a display case of the following:

Knuckle ball- Baseball with real knuckles attached
Fly Ball- Baseball with fly wings and compound Eyes
Foul Ball- A disgusting baseball with some guts and eyes etc.
Baseball Bat- Ball with Bat wings (Obvious)
Slider- Baseball on dirt with a trail behind it
Stolen base- A Base with a severed arm attached (Grabbing it)
Home run- A toy model house with legs
Grand Slam- a Skull with a hammer or Mase embedded in it.
7th inning Stretch- A small Skeleton on a torture rack
Sacrifice Fly- Fly swatter with a small patch of blood and guts attached.
Ground Rule Double- Two small Ground breakers pushing thier way out of the ground
Relief Pitcher- A pitcher of liquid, Presumably a potion
Bull Pen- a Pen (Writing) with Horns and a nose ring attached
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't forget the Food at the Ball park

Snot Dogs
Rotten Candy (Cotten candy)
HamBoogers
French Flys
Sleeze Stake
Boo-ze
Poop Corn
Pee Nuts


----------



## ironman37

mmmm salty buttery poop corn.


----------



## Fetch

LOL! This is all too much fun! I'm going to go nuts trying to implement all of these ideas in a month's time!


----------

